# Greetings from Midland Lodge #144 Midland, Georgia.



## Bill Miller (Jan 12, 2017)

I am Bill Miller and I am serving Midland Lodge #144 as Worshipful Master for 2017. I was raised in Leesville Lodge #240 Leesville, Louisiana in 2001. I also served as Worshipful Master last year in 2016. Greeting my brethren.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 12, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Bill Miller (Jan 12, 2017)

Thank you Brother.


----------



## Dre163 (Jan 13, 2017)

Welcome Brother

Sent from my LGLS450 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## alterian (Jan 17, 2017)

Welcome, I actually know a brother from Midland, well I wont say "know" him. He works on post, I see him every now an then.


----------



## Bro. Landry (Jan 17, 2017)

Welcome brother, my lodge is in Kinder, La., I know a little about Leesville! Small world!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Jan 17, 2017)

Fraternal Greetings from Australia.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 18, 2017)

Welcome to the site!


----------

